
The daydream that never stops (2017) - vr46
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/the_daydream_that_never_stops
======
grugagag
Manipulative daydreaming is some form of addiction or a coping mechanism for
anxiety and depression and is described as a great ability to have but it
could impact a normal life quite severely because it wastes a lot of time and
leads to neglecting of the outside world. I describe myself as a daydreamer
but to me it is just flashes of imagination compared to manipulative
daydreaming.

------
throwanem
Surprising to learn this isn't something that _only_ starts with abuse.

------
GuB-42
I usually hate scrollbar hijacking like this one but for once, I think the
effect looks really cool and fits the theme of story nicely.

------
dang
[https://archive.is/pULTA](https://archive.is/pULTA)

------
082349872349872
reminded me a bit of: [https://xkcd.com/874/](https://xkcd.com/874/)

(or
[http://phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=878](http://phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=878)
)

